# Anyone else going crazy?? LOL



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone else going crazy waiting for next year's shows? I always get like this in the middle of winter.. :roll: lol. I am so excited to get my girlies in the ring again! And I also want to shave them really bad. But it is just waaayyyyyy toooooo freezing outside for that.. :sigh: . LOL. Anyways... yeah.. I hate middle of winter. 8) :horse:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, I know what you mean, I'm sure ready to start showing again!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Very much so! I can't wait to see my yearling and two year olds udders in the spring. And new babies in the ring as well.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, I know!! I can't wait to see how Pixie does this year. She was small last year so I am hoping this year she will be the right size. And I also want to show the buck that I am getting from Jen in the Spring!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you decided which breeding you want a buck kid out of yet?
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, Jen said that it will depend on if she gets a reservation on this one or not.. but I REALLY want one out of Sand-Bur-Kids Destiny of Hope X Saada M' Lord Eragon. Destiny is soooo gorgeous!! And Eragon's grand dam is one of my favorite does.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea, destiny is a laid back girl. Personally i like Sombrita and aphrodite better. But everyone likes something different. And you should go for what you like. Thats what i have done over the years and it seems to be working well for my breeding program.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, lol I have never personally seen them.. haha.. so I have to judge them by photos . You have first hand experience. 
I guess what wowed me most was that udder!!!! Jen told me about how it still looks like that. I found that amazing .
But seriously, I would take a buck out of any one of her does. I think they are all gorgeous!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea, I have only seen destiny dry. She was dried off shortly after kidding. She is definalty starting to show her age though, I think she had a little harder time coming back after kidding this year and is really down on her pasturns. But for eleven she is holding up well. Jen has a really pretty little buck kid named pyro out of her. One of my favorite colors he is a solid red with solid ears. Really flashy little guy.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep! I start showing my lambs next month! I can't wait! Then as soon as I get Lyric and Heidi registered and then get my registered nubian doeling sometime in the spring. I WILL BE GOING SHOW CRAZY!!!! LOL.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh yay Crissa! That is so cool! Do you have to shave your lambs? Wouldn't that be cold? Brrrrr .


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep I have to shave 'em! They hate it at first but after a while they get used to it. I handle my lambs a lot more than the other lamb showers so mine are usually the best behaved! LOL. If you want I'll post pics of the first show.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, please do post pics!!!! Yay! That is so cool. Yeah, the sheep at our fair our always pretty badly behaved. And I am always shocked at how rudely their owners seem to treat them. They slap them around and stuff and treat them like they are junk almost. They aren't spoiled babies like my goats.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's how most of the people around here are too, but I tend to baby all of mine (makes it harder to let them go) but I say that I'm giving them the best life possible before they get sold to the market so I want them to be happy. It's also a plus that they are easier to handle! :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait for showing to start!!!!!   I sure hope my girls freshen nice!!  I love shaving them, too, except....when they don't want to be shaved and I have to fight them the whole time.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't do well last year butI would like to try again.My goat Prancer is know for her show ring summer salts!LOL SHe does great at home them she turnes around and does bad in the ring.That was her first year so I'm hoping this one goes better.


----------

